# Audio / Video Sync - Part II



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Found what might be the problem, and it is the audio processing. Either the DMP-UB900, or the Yamaha. I ran the audio from the DMP-UB900 thru the L&R analog output into a two channel analog system. Ran the video, doing a side-by-side listen and watch test. There was a major (MAJOR) echo (delay) of the processed audio. Zero delay in the all analog, two channel stereo audio.

HDMI bitstream = major audio delay


Analog Audio out (2 Channel Stereo) = perfect, in sync, audio with video


This is my case. Not sure where the problem is in processing...the UB900, or the CX-A5200?


When selecting audio-out, multi channel 7.1 on the Blu-ray player, there is no delay in audio. Perfect sync with the video. But this deletes the whole purpose for getting the new Yamaha...7.2.2 surround sound, Dolby Atmos.


When using any processing in the CX-A5200 (A.I.), the program is not watchable due to sync issues. I must have a very low tolerance for peoples lips moving first, and then a few ms later, the sound is there. Kinda like watching an old foreign film, with poor dubbing of English. 

And here is the problem...slow audio thru HDMI. It is watchable (barely) with the old 1st generation 4k Samsung. But both of my Panasonic players (very nice), and my older Sony, are not watchable at all. At least not for me. It does not bother my wife, however.

I have even bought all new 8K HDMI cables, thinking that would help. Wrong! Certainly I'm not the only one with this problem? Everything is new, or pretty new (DMP-UB900 - 2017). Maybe everyone else does not notice, does not care, or just tolerates it?

Note this problem did not exist with my 1080P Panasonic projector. But the new Epson 5050UB is another story. Beginning to wish I had not upgraded to all "state-of-the-art" 4K. Much happier before, plus my bank account was in better shape.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Update:

Removed my UB900, and plugged in my brand new UB820. The Yamaha recognizes the new Panasonic. With the Surround-Decode set to "Auto", and lip-sync set to "auto" in the CX-A5200, everything is spot on perfect.

Not sure why, but the new UHD Blu-ray Player seems to do much better. The UB820 has all of the latest audio/video upgrades. But I can't really tell much difference in the PQ between the 900 and the 820. They are both reference quality players.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Oleson M.D. said:


> Update:
> 
> Removed my UB900, and plugged in my brand new UB820. The Yamaha recognizes the new Panasonic. With the Surround-Decode set to "Auto", and lip-sync set to "auto" in the CX-A5200, everything is spot on perfect.
> 
> Not sure why, but the new UHD Blu-ray Player seems to do much better. The UB820 has all of the latest audio/video upgrades. But I can't really tell much difference in the PQ between the 900 and the 820. They are both reference quality players.


If the disc player is not PROCESSING the video, there is ZERO difference in image quality when you play the disc in different disc players from cheap to as expensive as disc players get. There CAN"T be differences in image quality. Remember, the disc player is not transmitting color video. It is transmitting NUMBERS. Is 11 "better" than "10" or "12"... nope. If the number 10 or 12 is transmitted when the disc contains an 11... that is an ERROR and there are zero errors in the video signal from disc players. There is even math done to make sure every bit was read and that every bit came out the value it was supposed to have. Here are 2 representations of a digital pixel in RGB values: 654, 245, 702; 0111000101, 0001010110, 1101100101. Those are the pixels on the disc and those are the pixels that SHOULD be displayed by the TV or projector. Please understand that the pixels created from those sets of numbers will be IDENTICAL regardless of the cost of the disc player that transmitted them. So one disc player CANNOT look better than another disc player unless one of them is INTELLIGENTLY processing the video. No electrical or electronic component can change those numbers all by itself. Random changes to data will disable the video completely and CANNOT "improve" the video. If there are video processing controls in the disc player, those can't improve the image either all by themselves. And any adjustments you make to those controls will make the images LESS accurate than the data that is on the disc. Understanding this fact about digital video is one of the keys to understanding digital home video. For the same reason, it is a waste of money to use a fancy expensive power cord on a digital video display or any other component in your system that operates only on digital signals. Once you introduce analog audio (analog video is dead as a source unless you are into video tape or laserdisc), all bets are off and power cords CAN make a difference.qa


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, this explains why the video PQ on my $39 Sony Blu-ray player is as good as my $700 Panasonic UB900. Yes, I’m serious.


----------

